# big creek



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I am just going to ask, but do any fish ever make it to Big Creek Reservation?


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

guess not.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Berafish,,, to tell ya the truth, if steelhead was caught in the big creek, and I think your talking about the big creek that runs through n royalton, rt.82 and so on area, i dont think n e one would answer that on open forums, or even tell there buddies. Best thing to do is google map the creek and see if it feeds into a main river, see if there are any barriers for them to cross ect ect ect and go from there.


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I figured thanks! Just thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

Second that on doing footwork to find out. Big Creek is a feeder of the Cuyahoga, and as many know the Cuyahoga is known to have steelhead. A lot of urban watersheds have a less than ideal water quality for a large diversity of fish. A good resource for this to find more info is http://www.friendsofbigcreek.org, which has links to studies on this. A study hosted on http://www.noaca.org./lbcvs.html indicates what you can expect:



> Fish communities did not meet Warm Water Habitat criteria for Big Creek in 1996. However the
> results had improved from 1984 with an increase in diversity of species and individuals. The
> eleven species found are reflective of pollution-tolerant species such as the stoneroller minnow.


That said, the likelihood of steelhead running in Big Creek can be slim, since mykiss isn't exactly pollutant tolerant. Water qualities are improving in Cleveland watersheds. One next to me is West Creek, where the watershed organization has published in one of their docs the catching of a steelhead near the Cuyahoga, but that area is really not accessible to the public. So things are improving, but don't expect anything amazing.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Doubt they would make it to the reservation, as there are obstructions downstream of there that would halt their migration. Closer to the cuyahoga the better for a chance at catching one from big creek!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed the stream seems to disappear at the zoo and comes out of the other end of the parking lot. That would be quite a trip for them I would think. Oh well. I was just looking for smaller streams in the are other than the Rocky.


----------

